# Anyone carry a Buck 110 folding knife



## Sharpdogs (Oct 11, 2006)

If so, how do you carry it. I just picked one up the other day. I love the quality and finish of this classic, but the sheath is overkill. I could just throw it in my pocket, but knowing my luck I will lose it. Any suggestions.


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 11, 2006)

I have had one since I was 8, it has it's share of battle wounds, that is for sure. All the brass corners are dinged from using it as a hammer.. I carried it in it's original pouch for more years than I can remember.
I retired it a few years ago when I got in multi purpose tools.
I handed it to my son a month ago and said this is yours.. And he will get many many more years of use out of it. It opens and closes like new. Every now and then I think about taking it back out for some use, but I have so many other things to carry I can't justify the extra weight of a single purpose tool.


----------



## RebelRAM (Oct 12, 2006)

My father-n-law has a couple 110s. He uses them mainly outside around the house and in the woods. He has always carried them in a leather sheath. Last year his old sheath was looking pretty worn and about to come apart. I have no idea how old it is. So he asked me to order him a couple new leather sheaths for his 110s. I asked him if he wanted cordura. He said no, he wanted leather. I guess old habits die hard. Anyways, that's how he carries his.
I think he has a Prince or Ranger model Buck that is his EDC in his jeans or pants pocket.

Now as to how to carry the 110 in a pocket and not lose it, here's a suggestion and I have done this with several knives. I don't like keys or anything else being in the same pocket with my knife. So I will put the knife in one pocket and keys and other things in the other pocket. The pocket with the knife, I will also put a hankerchef or bandanna in there with it to help fill up the space. It's flexible, but also helps to keep in the knife in my pocket and it gives me another very useful EDC item with very little weight.


----------



## Danbo (Oct 12, 2006)

If you carry a Buck 110, you'd better be prepared for hip replacement surgery!  Those things are heavy! Seriously. 

That said, however, there's only about a bazillion of them out there, so somebody must like/love them. IMHO, there are lots of better options in the way of folding knives, with lighter weight, better steel, better fit and finish, etc... 

Do I own a Buck 110? Yes; doesn't everybody? I much prefer the Buck 560, with the titanium fingergrip handle. Buy one of those for $50-75(if you can find one) and send it to Buck, along with a check for $35 or so, and they will put in an upgraded BG42 blade from their custom shop.


----------



## RebelRAM (Oct 12, 2006)

For lightweight Bucks about the same size as the 110, the Protege works pretty well. And it's very affordable. I think I paid $20 for mine about 8 years ago.


----------



## Northern Lights (Oct 12, 2006)

I have one I got in 1968 for Christmas. Still got the leather sheath too but it is getting rotten, got holes and is worn thin in places! I have usually carried the knife in my front pocket of my jeans. Carry to go fishing or any time out of the city. I keep it sharp enough to shave hair (knife mange). It has dressed a lot of game and fish.


----------



## Rogerg (Oct 12, 2006)

Starting on my 2nd 110 with finger grove and home made thumb stud. For everyday they hold up fine for me.


----------



## hivoltage (Oct 12, 2006)

I think that was the forst serious knife I ever bought. Probably over 20 years ago. Then they came out with the grooved handle version...WOW!!!! Now I have moved on to lighter knives!!!!


----------



## Shovelrider (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a 112 Ranger I got when I was 10 I carried in the pouch or back pocket all through scouts. But as others have said knives are so much lighter now it has'nt seen daylight in 15 years.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 12, 2006)

Haven't carried it in decades, but there's a thirty year old one around here somewhere. Got it in a yard sale for ten bucks.

Geoff


----------



## guntotin_fool (Oct 13, 2006)

I had a 110 and then got a plastic handled version. I had that in College, carried it all the way thru till I got my first benchmade.


----------



## guyg (Oct 14, 2006)

have you considered an after market sheath. TAD Gear sells a nice one that can be carried vertically, horizontally, and the straps can be opened to put on a pack. There are also many people that make leather and Kydex sheaths.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 16, 2006)

I met up with a friend of mine at this month's NJKCA meeting. He makes knife sheaths part time. I will probably have him make one for me, but I am waiting for my Buck 560 to come in. Between the 110 and 560 I will decide which one I want a sheath for.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 17, 2006)

I picked up one of those one arm bandits. Works great and now the knife can be opened and closed easily with one hand.


----------

